# Help with Brooch back please



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I have made this crocheted flower for a friend's birthday. I have bought the brooch backs and you can see that they are the 'sieve' type that clip onto a flat circle with bar pin. In the picture, I have shown both the front and back of the flat circle and the sieve. I have sewn the sieve to the back of the flower but am not entirely sure what I use to turn the little prongs. I have looked at Google to see if I could find a tutorial video to show me the best way to do this but I failed to find one. I am also not convinced I have used the best sort of back. Before I start with the pliers, has anyone had any experience of making brooches and would they please point me in the right direction. I think the backs I have might be intended for use with beads and wire.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so sorry I can't help you with question, but wanted to tell you how beautiful your flower is. Hope all works for you.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ditsy said:


> I have made this crocheted flower for a friend's birthday. I have bought the brooch backs and you can see that they are the 'sieve' type that clip onto a flat circle with bar pin. In the picture, I have shown both the front and back of the flat circle and the sieve. I have sewn the sieve to the back of the flower but am not entirely sure what I use to turn the little prongs. I have looked at Google to see if I could find a tutorial video to show me the best way to do this but I failed to find one. I am also not convinced I have used the best sort of back. Before I start with the pliers, has anyone had any experience of making brooches and would they please point me in the right direction. I think the backs I have might be intended for use with beads and wire.


I have used these brooch backs. I usually dab silicone glue over the threads to help prevent the metal cuttung the threads.
When you put the pin back on, use an unsharpened pencil as a 'bezel setter'. Jewelers have special 'pin pushers' etc. but I find a pencil works well.
or the handle of a tea spoon.
That is a stunning flower.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Very small long nose pliers will work and clamp the prongs very well.

Would you share a link to the flower pattern please


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

If I were looking for the pattern or simlar pattern I would try youtube Sheruknittingcom


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I have it on pdf. PM me and I will send it - it is a vintage pattern and free but I can't now find the link.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I was a bit surprised the back is flat whereas I wanted a concave one. I also ordered small backs because I wasn't sure what size would be best and the little ones have concave pins that fit over the sieves. It doesn't make sense to me to sew the sieve on with the dome against the flower. It means you can just see the stitching round the sides.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ditsy said:


> Thank you for your help. I was a bit surprised the back is flat whereas I wanted a concave one. I also ordered small backs because I wasn't sure what size would be best and the little ones have concave pins that fit over the sieves. It doesn't make sense to me to sew the sieve on with the dome against the flower. It means you can just see the stitching round the sides.


I used mine with bead work andthe dome against the flower. I've never noticed it showing unless you turn it up to look.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Ditsy said:


> I have made this crocheted flower for a friend's birthday. I have bought the brooch backs and you can see that they are the 'sieve' type that clip onto a flat circle with bar pin. In the picture, I have shown both the front and back of the flat circle and the sieve. I have sewn the sieve to the back of the flower but am not entirely sure what I use to turn the little prongs. I have looked at Google to see if I could find a tutorial video to show me the best way to do this but I failed to find one. I am also not convinced I have used the best sort of back. Before I start with the pliers, has anyone had any experience of making brooches and would they please point me in the right direction. I think the backs I have might be intended for use with beads and wire.


Instead of sewing the metal piece onto the back of the flower, I make a separate flat circle to sew the pin onto then I sew the circle to the flower.
I just use the bar and pin style brooch backs which may make a difference.
Otherwise, can you make a crochet circle and glue the brooch back onto it then sew the circle to the flower.
There is a glue called E6000 which is great for sticking all sorts of things together and I have used it on yarn and fabric with success.
Check it out.
Hope this helps.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense. Thank you.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful flower!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

i DON'T KNOW HOW TO TURN THE PRONGS BUT WANTED TO TELL YOU THE FLOWER IS SO BEAUTIFUL !! DID YOU MAKE IT UP YOURSELF OR WAS THERE A PATTERN FOR IT? WHERE WOULD ONE GET THAT PATTERN?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ditsy said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Thank you.


You have gotten a bead/jewelry broche back and why it has the perforations to secure that form of wire needed in that process. You could have worked your strands around through them and secured as you progressed with your beautiful flower. I used them a lot when doing velvet backed tatted motif broches in the past and now inspires me to create the same idea for shawl pins or buttons.

You can also do like those that recommend the covered button technique, but next time consider a backing fabric (in green) and stitch the flower to the fabric. With plenty of seam allowance then make running gathering stitches in a circle in the fabric to allow you to put it over the first portion and then draw up the gathering threads and trim the allowance to a minimum (it will not be going anywhere any way).

There are crimping pliers in the jewelry section made especially for that purpose you want in crimping tabs. Get the clerk to help select the right one since there are a lot of crimpers out there. Otherwise fabric pad you needle nose pliers and do the same thing. You need to crimp and test for security since many need a few crimps to get the job secure.

It is the pin you need to be concerned more about. Just like safety pins used for stitch markers in knitting some are good while others cause a lot of issues. Most just come apart with the least of stress I can tell you from having to wear name tags a lot. I saved all my good ones for just that reason and re-purposing.

Now that you have the "lip" work down, where is your corsage orchid--use one of this flower's petals as your orchid lip--in the cattleya you will find a trumpet shaped lip with ruffled edges and the five petals (three larger and two opposite the lip) in a broader smooth shape with no need for edge work. To enhance their shape one can work stiff nylon cord at their outer petal edges by doing padded Irish single crochet edging. Once you complete the single crochets then draw the nylon up (even monofilament thread used in sewing doubled works) and merely glue the ends and allow the stitches to cover the cord and hold in position until dry. This can make the actual orchid petals convex like they do in nature. For even more amazing ones use the polyamide machine embroidery/quilters threads available in all sorts of dazzling and shining colors--a #14 steel works best in this form of work and make your stitches as elongated as you so desire by making several wraps (like creating rose petals).


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't take my eyes off this flower this morning! I am mesmerized by its beauty!


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no idea how to help you but your booch is beautiful - and amazing. Hope you find the solution that you are happy with.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

It's so pretty!


----------



## grandmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

The flower is awesome. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Your flower is stunning! Is there any way you could put the pattern on KP? I am not sure how to send you a message for the pattern. Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

Your flower is stunning! What a lovely gift for your friend!

I wish I could be as good as you!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

When I make a pin, I hand stitch a bar pin to the back by way of the 3 holes in the pin with double thread. Then I cut a piece about 1" square of felt to match the flower, round off the corners and use Hobby Lobby's glue "Fabri-Fix" to adhere the square. This works perfectly and gives a good foundation to the pin. Hope this helps.
And, I just love your flower. Hope we can get a copy of the pattern when you have time. Thanks.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Gosh... the flower is so beautiful!
I have made flowers to pin on a lapel or on my shoulder but never attached a pin to them. I just used a safety pin and now I know it can be done and so efficiently. Is there a link or a book y'all could guide me to so that I can learn? Do I buy the parts at Michael's or online? Kindly advise and thanks.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

i would like the pattern, too. i have sent you a pm


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on this beautiful flower!!! Thanks for asking your question so we had a chance to see it


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

If I were using the flower for a shawl pin I would simply sew 2 half inch curtain rings on the back and use a pick through them and the shawl.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

peacefulknitter said:


> I am so sorry I can't help you with question, but wanted to tell you how beautiful your flower is. Hope all works for you.


The same here. Love that flower - it is beautiful!


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Such a beautiful flower and I must say, it is the prettiest I ever saw. I would love the pattern also please.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunning brooch! Wow! Beautiful color as well!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

your gorgeous flower reminds me of summer 'tiger lilies;/ thank you.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

topotex said:


> Your flower is stunning! Is there any way you could put the pattern on KP? I am not sure how to send you a message for the pattern. Thanks, and keep up the good work!


I don't know how to send a pm but I too would love to have the pattern name. This is stunning! I sent the picture to my sister and she's already looking for a baby hat for it to go on!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

emmas mom said:


> I don't know how to send a pm but I too would love to have the pattern name. This is stunning! I sent the picture to my sister and she's already looking for a baby hat for it to go on!


Click on the user name of the poster. This will take you to their profile page. There is a link on the profile page for sending a PM.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello

I have been overwhelmed by your replies and requests for the pattern. I have so many requests it will take me a while to get through them all, especially with Outlook playing silly whatsits. If you send me a pm, please add your email address to it. If you have done this already, I will send you the pattern. In the meantime, I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Found it! Took a while but here it is:

http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-flower-pattern/spool191/lapel-flower

Hope the link works for you.

The thread I used was Anchor Crochet thread no 8. The flower is about 4" in diameter.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Love, love, love your flower! Thank you for the pattern, info on what you used, and for posting the beautiful photo!


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your responses to this post. I am somewhat embarrassed by the compliments on what was my first attempt at Irish crochet. Actually I made the first petal and wasn't happy with it so made 10 more and then chose the best (the first one was rejected) but I used it to experiment with pressing it. I was stupid enough to sew two sets of five petals together before pressing them. It would have been much easier one at a time. For those people who are going to use similar cotton thread, the way it is made makes each petal twist, giving it the look of a lily flower. The picots also twist. To press it I placed the petals on the ironing board and covered them (one at a time) with a fairly heavy weight cotton table napkin and then pressed down with a steam iron on a cotton setting. This worked well and just softened them enough to be malleable. I then sewed the layers together, put the centre ball in place and gently pressed the petals over my fingers to set them in place. It seemed to work. I used a 1.25mm crochet hook to make it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful brooch!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

There is a special plier that will do this.

If you have a needle nose plier that is pointy enough, that will work.

Check Jo-Ann fabrics, AC Moore or Michael's


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I do have a set of various pliers. I'm sure one of them will do the job, thank you.


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ditsy said:


> Found it! Took a while but here it is:
> 
> http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-flower-pattern/spool191/lapel-flower
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Ditsy said:


> Found it! Took a while but here it is:
> 
> http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-flower-pattern/spool191/lapel-flower
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ditsy said:


> Found it! Took a while but here it is:
> 
> http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-flower-pattern/spool191/lapel-flower
> 
> ...


 thanks so much for the link to this lovely flower


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Instead of sewing the metal piece onto the back of the flower, I make a separate flat circle to sew the pin onto then I sew the circle to the flower.
> I just use the bar and pin style brooch backs which may make a difference.
> Otherwise, can you make a crochet circle and glue the brooch back onto it then sew the circle to the flower.
> There is a glue called E6000 which is great for sticking all sorts of things together and I have used it on yarn and fabric with success.
> ...


This is what I was thinking would work. I have seen flower embellishments at the store with a round circle felt backing. You could just glue your bar pin to the felt with the E6000 glue. I love the flower. It is one of the prettiest ones I have seen.


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you,
For giving us the link to that beautiful flower. I think I will be making those for my sister birthday's.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

It is spectacular I love it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> I am so sorry I can't help you with question, but wanted to tell you how beautiful your flower is. Hope all works for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear Ditsy, 

Now that I've seen the picture on the pattern page, I am even more amazed by you. 

I wouldn't have given that faded b&w picture a second glance, not even enough to read the pattern. You have a good eye.

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Ditsy for the pattern :lol:


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Luscious flower!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

gina said:


> Dear Ditsy,
> 
> Now that I've seen the picture on the pattern page, I am even more amazed by you.
> 
> ...


.....what she said. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you but I just look at the way things are done rather than the picture; I might change it if I think I would prefer it another way and just use the pictures to get an idea of things. I am going to have a go at this in either double knit or aran weight and make a bag or cushion cover, depending on what size it is and how it turns out. I will post a picture if/when I get round to it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

don't have any idea re the "brooch back" but would like to compliment you on exquisite crochet


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful! My oh my!


----------



## MaggieHalloran (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello,
I have seen the beautiful pink poinsettia broach shoen in a 2015 post. Could you tell me where I can locate the pattern? I would livevto make one for my mother for Christmas.


----------



## willanco (6 mo ago)

Ditsy said:


> I have made this crocheted flower for a friend's birthday. I have bought the brooch backs and you can see that they are the 'sieve' type that clip onto a flat circle with bar pin. In the picture, I have shown both the front and back of the flat circle and the sieve. I have sewn the sieve to the back of the flower but am not entirely sure what I use to turn the little prongs. I have looked at Google to see if I could find a tutorial video to show me the best way to do this but I failed to find one. I am also not convinced I have used the best sort of back. Before I start with the pliers, has anyone had any experience of making brooches and would they please point me in the right direction. I think the backs I have might be intended for use with beads and wire.


Hi Colleen here from New Zealand, I would also love the pattern. what I think is that I purchase crochet flower patterns from Etsy all the time, but non of them look good enough to be a brooch.
So many happy people on this flower pattern.

Colleen Williams thank you PM if still available.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

willanco said:


> Hi Colleen here from New Zealand, I would also love the pattern. what I think is that I purchase crochet flower patterns from Etsy all the time, but non of them look good enough to be a brooch.
> So many happy people on this flower pattern.
> 
> Colleen Williams thank you PM if still available.


Colleen, I fear you mayn’t receive an answer from Ditsy. This topic was begun in March 2015, and Ditsy hasn’t posted since June 2018.

Welcome to Knitting Paradise anyway!!


----------

